# Gleam!  Cranberry!



## OliveButtercup (Sep 11, 2006)

I didn't really like the way any of the full-face shots came out.


















MAC gleam e/s
MAC cranberry e/s
MAC black technakohl liner
Maybelline unstoppable mascara
Nars deep throat blush


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Sep 11, 2006)

You have such pretty eyes. Combo looks really fab on you.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow! That's very pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love your lashes.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 11, 2006)

This looks fantabulous!


----------



## ben (Sep 11, 2006)

delish!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 11, 2006)

oooh i love that combo... beautiful!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Total Hotness!


----------



## TESSAISDANK (Sep 11, 2006)

Very pretty


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 11, 2006)

oooh! purdy!


----------



## erica_1020 (Sep 11, 2006)

nice I think I will start doing just 2 colors on eyes again


----------



## Cruzpop (Sep 11, 2006)

lovely!


----------



## geeko (Sep 11, 2006)

very nice color combo. I was having a headache of thinking of what to wear my cranberry e/s with ..thanks a million!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 11, 2006)

Beautiful!  I just swapped away Cranberry - I WISH it looked like that on me!  You look great!


----------



## Eoraptor (Sep 11, 2006)

Such gorgeous eyes!  I'd love to see the full face shots.


----------



## User34 (Sep 11, 2006)

I missed your fotd's =)
Beautiful color combo.. =)


----------



## little teaser (Sep 12, 2006)

looks good cranberry is on my list what did you use on your face /foundation


----------



## OliveButtercup (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 
_looks good cranberry is on my list what did you use on your face /foundation_

 

Thanks, on my face I use Neutrogena's skinclearing foundation and MAC's bronzing powder in bronze.


----------



## Julie (Sep 12, 2006)

I love this! I wish I had Gleam so that I could do this look tomorrow.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 12, 2006)

niceeeeee.


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh this is gorgeous.  I think maybe I need Gleam.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 12, 2006)

beautimussssss.......... i love the colors


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 12, 2006)

beautiful! i love cranberry <3


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 12, 2006)

pretty!


----------



## kradge79 (Sep 12, 2006)

Beautiful! Great combo!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Sep 12, 2006)

pretty!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisantiss (Sep 12, 2006)

absolut pretty


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 12, 2006)

ohh i realy like this!! sooo pretty!


----------



## User67 (Sep 12, 2006)

Beautiful! It's so nice to see you posting again : )


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Sep 12, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## nyrak (Sep 13, 2006)

Just beautifull!  Thanks for posting this - very inspiring.


----------



## Eemaan (Sep 13, 2006)

your eyeliner skills on the lid with the technacolour liner are brilliant


----------



## pink_candy (Sep 13, 2006)

cranberry < ill have to try this out!


----------



## user79 (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks beautiful!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 13, 2006)

this is a really nice and preety FTOD
not overdone not underdon just right

btw that cranberry reminds me alot of the rose pig. 
ima have to take a look at it next time


----------



## KJam (Sep 16, 2006)

I love this combo!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 16, 2006)

after looking at this 2 times
ive def buying cranberry


----------



## LordxCupcake (Sep 16, 2006)

wow! i  haven't seen you post in a long time..this is very beautiful!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Sep 16, 2006)

Soooooooo beautiful


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 16, 2006)

Love It!


----------



## fairytale22 (Sep 17, 2006)

That combo is so gorgeous and so are you!


----------



## circe221 (Oct 14, 2006)

Love the gleam/cranberry combo! <adding them to my MAC list>


----------



## PomPoko (Oct 14, 2006)

wow, so pretty. and as odd as this may sound I really like the eyeliner. it just looked really nicely done


----------



## oriGINAl (Oct 15, 2006)

Ayayay to gorgeous, you have the most beautiful eyes!


----------



## Saints (Oct 16, 2006)

Gorgeous! You have very pretty eyes


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 16, 2006)

I love this!!  I have both colors and when I do this look it doesn't look like yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  It's nice but not as nice LOL.


----------



## chrisantiss (Oct 16, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 16, 2006)

awesome combo!! <3


----------



## MisaMayah (May 19, 2007)

really nice =) You really do pick the perfect colours!


----------



## semtexgirl (May 19, 2007)

Beautiful combination!


----------



## amenonine (May 19, 2007)

oo very pretty ~!


----------



## awhookie7 (May 20, 2007)

I have both Cranberry and Gleam and have never thought of this color combo. Thanks for posting. I will try this real soon.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 20, 2007)

Super nice....


----------



## Indian Barbie (May 20, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## ochocolat (May 20, 2007)

thanks ! I never know how to use crannbery, and you give me a good idea !!!!


----------



## hb21 (May 20, 2007)

That looks so pretty, I definitely have to get myself Gleam!


----------



## Curiosity (May 20, 2007)

Pretty. Loce the colour combination!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (May 20, 2007)

lovely.


----------



## kishahughes (May 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OliveButtercup* 

 
_I didn't really like the way any of the full-face shots came out.

















MAC gleam e/s
MAC cranberry e/s
MAC black technakohl liner
Maybelline unstoppable mascara
Nars deep throat blush_

 
So pretty, How did you get gleam to show up so good, when I use it it looks real chunky and chalky...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 20, 2007)

pretty.


----------

